# Anavar only cycle? opinions please!



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

An opportunity has come up with the offer to buy some Anavar. I dont know the make, or dose, but the guy swears by it (he's been going to my gym now for years) and i've seen his results.

The clinical evidence seems it is great for cutting, especially abdominal fat and that the gains made last for months. However, on the forums the recommended doses seem to vary as does the opinion whether its worthwhile to run solo.

I'm not expecting much gains in size, but would be in fat loss and a general hardening effect as would be associated with this DHT derivative. And apparently a 6 week cycle should be fairly easy to recover from, with a serm of course.

What do you guys think, is anavar worth running solo when used as a cutter?


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Re: Anavar cycle

this was posted on here from someone else

Everything you need to know about Anavar

Found this from another board...Very good post on Var and it's myths and uses...

Everything you need to know about Anavar

MYTHS

Myth #1 - Anavar will not suppress the HPTA.

False. Anavar, used in adequate dosages, will shut you down. To what degree you experience side effects of suppression (loss of libido, lethargy) is entirely dependent upon the individual and the dosages used.

Myth #2 - Var is a weak anabolic, and is not effective unless stacked with a more androgenic compound.

This could not be further from the truth. At dosages of 40mg a day and higher, anavar is incredibly effective at adding water free LBM. At around day 6-7, increased vascularity should become apparent (assuming your oxandrolone is legitimate in its dosing), and strength gains should start appearing around day 14.

If used during a clean bulk, gains of 10-20 pounds are possible. If cutting, you will maintain weight, or even put on 5-10 pounds (depending on the rate of fat loss/severity of diet). You will keep all of your gains with proper PCT.

Myth #3 - Anavar will not require any type of PCT.

This is one ive never understood. It's a pretty commonly known fact now that var is a suppressive compound. So why is it that some individuals still refuse to make a small investment in some clomid/nolva....this is your testicular function we're talking about. That said, PCT required for var is not as "heavy" as PCT for, say, a test/eq cycle. 15-20 days @ 50mg clomid should be sufficient.

LIBIDO

The only real issue of concern that i have found when running anavar alone is slight libido suppression. Anavar is suppressive enough to where you WILL feel a difference in your sex drive (and not for the better ) when using 40+mg a day. There are three options to counteract this.

#1 - Tribulus + Avena Sativa - Trib at 4-7g a day and Avena Sativa at 3-4g a day tend to help prevent any loss in performance or ability to get it up. However, using effective dosages is going to end up being as or more expensive than options 2 or 3...but its your call.

#2 - Proviron - If hairloss is an issue in your choice to use anavar, then you may want to avoid this one. But 25mg ED proviron, starting after week 2, will keep you rock hard. And it will help to harden up your muscles too .

#3 - Maintenance Test Dosage - Finally, you could choose to use testosterone to keep your willy in shape. At a dosage of around 200mg, split bi weekly, everything should keep running smoothly. Also, this will contribute to your gains much moreso than than options 1 or 2. I would keep nolva onhand on the off chance that you are severely gyno prone. Bloating should not be an issue at this dosage.

BENEFITS

Anavar is a badass drug. This is why.

#1 - Vascularity

Oxandrolone will make you veiny as all hell. And quickly. Look out for brand new bulging forearms veins by around day 6. If you are following a cutting regimen, expect new spider webs in your chest, shoulders and quads by around day 21.

#2 - Pumps

When on var, the pumps are constant. Bored sitting in class/at work? Do some unweighted calf raises. After about three minutes, your calves will be ready to pop. Youll be doing something like drinking a cup of water, and after a minute of holding it, your bi will be completely full and pumped. You may have to cut some sets short in the gym due to the painful pumpage.

#3 - Strength

Even when cutting, you can expect new strength gains every workout after about day 14-21.

#4 - Fat Loss

Anavar has been shown to contribute to accelerated fat loss in both subcutaneous and visceral fat, concentrated effects in the abdomen and thigh area. And if youve used the drug, you can attest to this...if you cant sport the 6-8 pack look on var, its not gonna happen .

CYCLE

Anavar should be run @ at least 40mg a day to see all of the benefits it offers. Dosages upwards of 80mg have been shown to exhibit diminishing returns. Also, i cant imagine the intensity of the pumps at that kind of dosage.

LIVER PROTECTION

Anavar is a 17 Alpha Alkylated steroid, and is toxic. It has been shown to be less toxic than other orals, and is even used as liver treatment for recovering alcoholics. Still, i would limit my time using it to 8 weeks, 10 at the most.

It would be beneficial to you liver to use several different OTC supplements during, and perhaps after your cycle. A few preventive measures never hurt anyone .

1 - Milk ThistleThe classic liver protectant herb.supposedly works by blocking the entrance of harmful substances to liver cells, and hastening their expulsion. Make sure there is a high standardization of Silymarin

2 - R ALA

A powerful antioxidant

3 - NAC

Supports liver function and production of l-glutathione

4 - Vitamin C and E

Antioxidants

5 - LOADS of water

Helps to flush out your entire system

LIPID PROTECTION

Anavar isnt going to kill your cholesterol levels like some drugs (winny being one of the worst), but it may put your LDL/HDL profiles outside of the normal range. There are a few things that help, but as long as your not using 60+mg daily or running it for more than 10 weeks, i would just use flax...

1 - Flax Oil

Consuming lots of essential fatty acids promotes overall health, as well as helping to keep your lipid profile from becoming too bad.

2 - Policosanol

Used at 20mg daily to keep your HDL (good cholesterol) levels from crashing, and your LDL from becoming too high.

3 - Niacin

Preferably the flush free variety. If you wish, niacin can be used at 1-2g ED for a short period post-cycle to normalize HDL levels. Do not use for more than 7-14 days, as liver toxicity can be an issue when using those dosages of niacin for long periods of time


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info, this well put together piece came up in my research.

However, i've also read on this and other sites and forums that some get results at 50mg/day and yet for others does nothing. Having never used it, i'm not sure whether to try it out as a solo cycle for cutting.


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Firstly a would I'd out te dosage mate no point buying anything if you do t know the dosage! And what about pct you got that sorted?

I have seen some good results from peoe on anavar! Good luck with it


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

I've got tamoxifen and a variety of OTC testboosters. I figured I'd research and ask info on here 1st, and then if its worthwhile pursuing with him, and then ask about quantity/dose/price etc...

so far, it seems like 2/3rds to 3/4s get awesome results, and the remainder dont seem to notice much.

But its properties are ideal for me, as instead of putting on size rapidly (like dbol) and arousing suspicion (especially from the gf), it gradually hardens and cuts. perfect for my goals.


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

im on 75mgs with 50mg proviron at the moment and really pleased with the results gonna do another 4 weeks had 0 sides apart from a feeling of well being. whats your diet like?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

diet is very clean, and dull at the mo. I wont be running it now, but was thinking of doing it in the summer ie july/august. give me time to bulk up a bit more.

is the proviron necessary?

NB: it's dull because i love cheese, chips, breaded chicken etc...


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

starting var, winnie and clen cycle mid april, after reading those facts about var i want to start it now but patience is a virtue...still on the T


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

rippedgreg said:


> starting var, winnie and clen cycle mid april, after reading those facts about var i want to start it now but patience is a virtue...still on the T


impressive stack!

as i've never tried any of the 3, var seems most appealing for my goals.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

m118 said:


> impressive stack!
> 
> as i've never tried any of the 3, var seems most appealing for my goals.


ye hoping to be in and around 5-6% coming out of this cycle, im at around 13% now after a long 10 week clean enough bulk, cleaned my diet up nicely around the 7 week mark. If you can get the var at a nice price, get some PCT sorted you might aswell go for it!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

rippedgreg said:


> ye hoping to be in and around 5-6% coming out of this cycle, im at around 13% now after a long 10 week clean enough bulk, cleaned my diet up nicely around the 7 week mark. If you can get the var at a nice price, get some PCT sorted you might aswell go for it!


got the PCT already. i'll ask him for a price and dose when i see him, and hopefully that will help me make decision. I figure i'd be aiming for 50mg/day for 6 weeks for an ideal cutting cycle.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

m118 said:


> got the PCT already. i'll ask him for a price and dose when i see him, and hopefully that will help me make decision. I figure i'd be aiming for 50mg/day for 6 weeks for an ideal cutting cycle.


go for it, let me know how it goes...


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

rippedgreg said:


> go for it, let me know how it goes...


will do.

I've been reading up all morning, and it seems that its a most likely going to work, and thats assuming its legit, but some dont respond to it though.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

the brand ---- 100x10mg tabs. good make?

Not sure if im allowed to mentioned the make though...


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

being that there will only be 100x10mg tabs, at 40mg/day this only allows for 25days worth, which is just over half my ideal cycle length. so, here's my 3 ideas, what do you guys think?

1: anavar on days i workout only

2: test it once, and if i can feel it, buy another tub (this will mean im spending just under £100

3: run 11-oxo in the background continually, and pulse the anavar on top


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

just do the 25 days, and get the rest of the cycle while your on it. I cant wait to start var! Cut to bits and pumped to fcuk, wat else can u ask for?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm running Var only for like 8-9 weeks at between 80-100 mg each day for the entire cycle for a clean bulk. Got 10 tubs of 100 x 5mg Euro Pharma tabs. Going well so far just over two weeks in and already been exceeding my max deadlifts , max clean and presses etc. Wicked pumps, looking bigger already and have put on 2 kg!!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> I'm running Var only for like 8-9 weeks at between 80-100 mg each day for the entire cycle for a clean bulk. Got 10 tubs of 100 x 5mg Euro Pharma tabs. Going well so far just over two weeks in and already been exceeding my max deadlifts , max clean and presses etc. Wicked pumps, looking bigger already and have put on 2 kg!!


100mg a day?? **** thats a high dose...whats the pump like on that dose?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

rippedgreg said:


> 100mg a day?? **** thats a high dose...whats the pump like on that dose?


Well at the moment i'm on 80 mg haven't gone up to 100 yet. But yeah the pumps are crazy !!! The other day did super sets with biceps and triceps arms were looking great. Biceps very peaky and triceps harder!

The things is though as im fairly average body fat at the moment (18%) the pumps may not be as intense as say someone using the var on sub 10% for example but its still good though !! I can deffo notice somthing differnt to training natty!!!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> Well at the moment i'm on 80 mg haven't gone up to 100 yet. But yeah the pumps are crazy !!! The other day did super sets with biceps and triceps arms were looking great. Biceps very peaky and triceps harder!
> 
> The things is though as im fairly average body fat at the moment (18%) the pumps may not be as intense as say someone using the var on sub 10% for example but its still good though !! I can deffo notice somthing differnt to training natty!!!


very nice, nothing like a decent pump to get you going, especially if your headed out on the town afterward. is it true u get a pump from literally holding your pint? im looking forward to starting it now, im going to be stacking it with clen and winnie wat u think? might go for 50mg per day?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hmm... only problem is that , im not sure if i can say the price, but 1 tub of 100x10mg tabs is the same as say... slightly less than 2 tubs of jack3d. to buy another, although worthwhile is a huge investment.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

m118 said:


> Hmm... only problem is that , im not sure if i can say the price, but 1 tub of 100x10mg tabs is the same as say... slightly less than 2 tubs of jack3d. to buy another, although worthwhile is a huge investment.


mate thats fckin cheap bro u sure there legit?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Not allowed to discuss price.



> very nice, nothing like a decent pump to get you going, especially if your headed out on the town afterward. is it true u get a pump from literally holding your pint? im looking forward to starting it now, im going to be stacking it with clen and winnie wat u think? might go for 50mg per day?


Im no expert but......

I wouldn't drink anything wile doing an oral cycle as i want to take care of my liver as best as i can. Plus drink hinders progress.

Stacking it with winnie and clen for a cut sounds good in my opinion. You can probably get away with using lower mg if stacking but as i'm on Var only think i need that higher dose to see any benefit.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

m118 said:


> Hmm... only problem is that , im not sure if i can say the price, but 1 tub of 100x10mg tabs is the same as say... slightly less than 2 tubs of jack3d. to buy another, although worthwhile is a huge investment.


I get through 100 x 5 mg tab every 6 days!!! Jacked 3D is cheap!!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

doing 40mg a day for 25 days is pointless, you'll be wasting your money.

I ran 50mg a day for 60 days and din't get much out of it.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

He wasnt around ysterday afternoon, but maybe this afternoon....

I think given the cost, I may speak to him and say that the amount needed will exceed my bank balance for now. But its useful to have a legit contact for when im rich (if i get rich....).

will keep you guys posted. and thanks for the info.


----------



## RobertGolf (Mar 29, 2011)

Igonna do anavar only cycle at 60mg day is it good to run proviron or armudex during?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

update: wasnt there on fri, and he doesnt train weekends... so i wont know for sure until tues what the plan. grrr


----------

